# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  "اصل عدم قطعیت" یعنی چه؟

## Biomedical Eng

عصر ایران - اصل عدم قطعیت  (Uncertainty principle) یکی از اصول مکانیک کوانتومی است که ورنر هایزنبرگ  (1976-1901)، فیزیکدان آلمانی، آن را در سال 1927 مطرح کرد.                                                    

     مطابق این اصل، ما نمی توانیم سرعت و موقعیت ذراتی مانند فوتون (Photon) یا الکترون (Electron) را اندازه گیری کنیم.
     الکترون و فوتون، ذراتی زیراتمی و بنیادی هستند. ذرات کوچک‌تر از  اتم را ذرات زیراتمی می‌نامند که به دو دسته تقسیم می‌شوند: ذرات بنیادی و  ذرات ترکیبی.
  ذرات بنیادی غیر قابل تقسیم‌اند ولی ذرات ترکیبی متشکل از چند ذرۀ  بنیادی‌اند. مثلا پروتون و نوترون، دو ذرۀ زیراتمی ترکیبی‌اند ولی الکترون و  فوتون، چنانکه گفتیم، دو ذرۀ زیراتمیِ بنیادی‌اند.
     اما ذره چیست؟ ذره مقداری بسیار جزئی یا بخش گسستۀ نسبتا کوچکی از  ماده است که می‌‌‌‌‌توان ویژگی‌هایی مانند حجم یا جرم را به آن نسبت داد.  ذرات بر اساس حجمشان به ذرات زیراتمی (مانند الکترون)، ذرات میکروسکوپی  (مانند اتم و مولکول) و ذرات ماکروسکوپی (مانند پودر و مواد ریزدانه) تقسیم  می‌شوند.
     در مکانیک، منظور از ذره، جسمی است که برای مدل‌سازی آن بتوان از  ابعاد آن صرف نظر کرد و تنها برای آن جرم در نظر گرفت. در نتیجه، دَوَران  برای ذره، بی‌معنی است.
   اگرچه مکانیک کوانتوم و اصل عدم قطعیت عمدتا مطعوف به مطالعۀ ذرات  زیراتمی‌اند یا دست کم خاستگاه و مبنای پیدایش‌شان توجه به ذرات زیراتمی  بوده، ولی هر چیزی در این جهان، اگر در مدل‌های علمی مصداق ذره واقع شود،  یعنی بتوان جرم و دَوَران آن را نادیده گرفت، مشمول اصل عدم قطعیت خواهد  بود.
هایزنبرگ

   هایزنبرگ در مطالعاتش متوجه شد که "نظریه" باید مشخص کند که از راه  "آزمایش" چه چیزهایی را می‌توان دانست. اگر نظریۀ کوانتومی درست باشد،  نباید بتوانیم هم مکان و هم تکانه را با هر دقتی که می‌خواهیم اندازه  بگیریم.
   هایزنبرگ می‌خواست بفهمد که از نظر فیزیکی چرا چنین است. فرض کنید  ابتدا بخواهیم مکان الکترون را اندازه بگیریم. به لحاظ اصولی، یکی از  راه‌ها این است که به الکترون نور بتابانیم، سپس از پشت میکروسکوپ نگاه  کنیم بینیم الکترون کجاست. اما دستگاه‌های اپتیکی توان تفکیک محدودی دارند و  این باعث می‌شود که میزان دقت در تعیین مکان چیزها هم محدود باشد.
   دقت ما از طول موج نوری که به کار می‌بریم بیشتر نمی‌تواند باشد.  البته یک راه افزایش دقت این است که از طول موج‌‌های کوتاه‌تر استفاده  کنیم. در این جاست که پای پرتوهای گاما به میان می‌آید زیرا بسامد این  پرتوها بسیار زیاد و طول موجشان کم است.
   با این حال این چاره‌جویی خرجی به گردن ما می‌گذارد که از رفتار  ذره‌ای الکترون‌ها ناشی می‌شود؛ زیرا برای اینکه الکترون را ببینیم باید  الکترون دست کم یک فوتون را به میکروسکوپ برگرداند. اما فرمول پلانک  می‌گوید که هر چه بسامد فوتون بیشتر باشد، انرژی‌ای که حمل می‌کند بیشتر  است. بنابراین هر چه طول موج را کمتر کنیم حرکت الکترون، در اثر برخورد آن  با فوتون، آشفته‌تر می‌شود. در نتیجه معرفت ما به مقدار تکانۀ الکترون بعد  از اندازه‌گیری مکان آن هم کمتر می‌شود.
   بین افزایش دقت در اندازه‌گیری مکان و کاهش دقت در معرفت ما به تکانه  یک رابطۀ آلاکلنگی هست. این واقعیت اساس اصل عدم قطعیت است: نمی‌توان در یک  زمان به مکان و تکانۀ الکترون علم کامل داشت.
   به عبارت دیگر: یا می‌دانیم که الکترون کجاست، اما نمی‌دانیم چه کار  می‌کند؛ یا می‌دانیم که چه کار می‌کند، اما نمی‌دانیم کجاست. در جهان  کوانتومی، بیشترین کاری که از ما برمی‌آید رسیدن به دانش نصفه‌نیمه است.


   این دانش نصفه‌نیمه یکی از ویژگی‌های کوانتومی است. مشاهده‌پذیرها به  صورت جفت‌هایی هستند که از لحاظ معرفتی مانعة‌الجمع‌اند. در زندگی روزمره  نمونه‌هایی از این نوع رفتار را در موسیقی می‌توان دید. نمی‌شود هم زمانِ  دقیقِ به صدا در آمدن یک نت را تعیین کرد و هم ارتفاعِ آن را.
   برای تعیین ارتفاع نت باید بسامد صوت را تحلیل کرد، و برای این کار  باید به مدتی که چندین نوسان را در بر می‌گیرد به آن نت گوش داد تا بتوان  تخمین درستی به عمل آورد.
   علت این محدودیت این است که صوت سرشت موجی دارد، و اگر مسائل  اندازه‌گیری را در مکانیک کوانتومی از دیدگاه مکانیک موجی بررسی کنیم، همین  نوع ملاحظات باز ما را به اصل عدم قطعیت می‌رساند.
   پشت کشف هایزنبرگ یک داستان جالب هم وجود دارد. او در آن زمان در  پژوهشکدۀ نیلز بور در کپنهاگ کار می‌کرد. بور عاشق بحث‌های بی‌پایان بود و  بخصوص به بحث با هایزنبرگ جوان علاقه داشت. پس از مدتی، صحبت‌های بی‌پایان  بور هایزنبرگ را از کار و زندگی انداخت.
   این بود که وقتی بور برای گذراندن تعطیلات به اسکی رفت هایزنبرگ از  این فرصت استفاده کرد و به سر کار خود برگشت و مقاله‌ای را که دربارۀ عدم  قطعیت نوشته بود تمام کرد! اما وقتی بور برگشت، فهمید که هایزنبرگ در یک  جای کار اشتباه کرده است. البته اشتباه قابل رفع بود و نتیجۀ نهایی هم با  اصلاحیۀ بور تغییری نکرد.
   این اشتباه کوچک خطایی بود در محاسبۀ توان تفکیک دستگاه‌های نوری.  اتفاقا هایزنبرگ پیش از آن هم سر همین موضوع گرفتاری پیدا کرده بود. کار  پایان‌نامۀ دکتری‌اش را در مونیخ به راهنماییِ آرنولد زومرفلد (1951-1868)،  که یکی از هواداران اصلی نظریۀ قدیم کوانتوم بود، انجام می‌داد.
    از آنجایی که هایزنبرگ نظریه‌پرداز درخشانی بود، زیاد برای کارهای  تجربی، که آن هم البته جزوی از پایان‌نامه‌اش بود، خودش را به زحمت  نمی‌انداخت. ویلهلم وین، همکار تجربی‌کارِ زومرفلد، این نکته را فهمیده  بود. او از رفتار غرورآمیز هایزنبرگِ جوان خوشش نمی‌آمد و تصمیم گرفت در  جلسۀ دفاع مچ او را بگیرد.
   بنابراین در جلسۀ دفاع، او از هایزنبرگ خواست که توان تفکیک  دستگاه‌های نوری را محاسبه کند. هایزنبرگ نتوانست و همین مستمسکی برای وین  شد که پس از پایان جلسه، اصرار کند که هایزنبرگ باید به خاطر اشتباهش رد  شود. اما زومرفلد اصرار داشت که او باید قبول شود. بالاخره با هم کنار  آمدند و هایزنبرگی که بعدا جایزۀ نوبل گرفت، به دکترایش رسید، ولی با  پایین‌ترین نمره.
   به هر حال اصل عدم قطعیت، مطابق تقریر هایزنبرگ، این واقعیت را تبیین  می‌کند که چرا یک فیزیکدان نمی‌تواند به طور دقیق، کمیت‌های مرتبط با یک  الکترون را اندازه‌گیری کند. تا قبل از ارائۀ مکانیک کوانتوم، تصور بر این  بود که تمامی ویژگی‌های یک جسم در لحظه را می‌توان با دقت قابل قبولی  اندازه‌گیری کرد.
   فیزیک نیوتونی حدی را برای دقت در اندازه‌گیری کمیت‌های فیزیکی یک جسم  در نظر نمی‌گیرد. ولی هایزنبرگ با "آزمایش‌های ذهنی" خود نشان داد که  مشخصه‌های یک ذره را با دقتی "محدود" می‌توان اندازه‌گیری کرد و از آن "حد"  فراتر نمی‌توان رفت. این وضع باعث می‌شود که اطلاعات ما دربارۀ یک ذره  همواره در حد مشخصی باقی بماند.
   از اصل عدم قطعیت دو تفسیر وجود دارد. مطابق دیدگاه هایزنبرگ، ما  انسان‌ها نمی‌توانیم همزمان سرعت و مکان الکترون یا هر ذرهٔ دیگری را با  دقت یا قطعیت دلخواه معین کنیم.
   اما دیدگاه دوم می‌گوید این اصل راجع به محدودیت دانشمندان در  اندازه‌گیری کمیت‌های خاصی از سیستم نیست، بلکه امری است راجع به طبیعت و  ذات خود سیستم. یعنی هر سیستمی در جهان هستی اساسا چنین وضعیت و کیفیتی  دارد.
   مطابق این تفسیر دوم، اصل عدم قطعیت نه حاکی از ناتوانی انسان در  تعیین همزمان سرعت و مکان ذرات، بلکه دربارۀ پدیده‌ یا وضعیتی است که ذاتیِ  جهان هستی است.

----------

